
Futilitris - jmduke
http://twinbeard.com/140_futilitris
======
rangibaby
Just playing this game me bad flashbacks to this:
[http://qntm.org/files/hatetris/hatetris.html](http://qntm.org/files/hatetris/hatetris.html)

~~~
andrey-p
And I thought Hell Tetris [1] was bad enough.

[1]: [http://www.kongregate.com/games/banthar/hell-
tetris](http://www.kongregate.com/games/banthar/hell-tetris)

~~~
PeterUstinox
Also [http://xkcd.com/888/](http://xkcd.com/888/)

------
seouled-out
This is not a game, it's interactive art posing as a game.

The intention is not to provide an itch to scratch, but to lead the player
towards contemplating compulsion itself.

Brilliant.

~~~
saurik
I am having a very difficult time dealing with the fact that playing this game
_feels_ exactly the same as the programming I normally find myself doing;
like, I spent a lot of time last night improving the design of my website
backend code, and today while playing Futilitris the state of my mind and what
I'm experiencing as I slowly decrease my aspect ratio feels pretty much
identical :/. (Uhh... I hadn't actually read the quote at the top yet; I'm now
having a really horrible existential moment...)

------
chrisballinger
If you weren't aware, the guy who made this also made the very awesome Frog
Fractions and recently funded its successor on Kickstarter:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/475057068/frog-
fraction...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/475057068/frog-fractions-2)

------
XaspR8d
I really appreciated that the sound + music began to echo after several
zooms... the vast, hopeless chamber effect really hammered home the futility.

------
humancontact
There's something scary in this experience. You're conditioned by years of
Tetris to expect that sweet gratification, but it never comes. All your errors
will haunt you forever, and you will never get any reward for your
achievements.

~~~
tilde_tilde
See, I found myself realizing that my mistakes didn't matter. In the long run,
you cannot see the mistakes.

------
tilde_tilde
My favorite comment: Jari, 2012-10-31 02:21:17 Hey I think I found a bug with
your game. I managed to complete it. Turns out life isn’t futile – it’s just a
matter of thinking outside the box and pursuing your definition of life’s
goals, not those imposed by someone else. Here’s a screenshot of the end
screen. [EDIT: NSFW]
[http://i.imgur.com/rGg77.png](http://i.imgur.com/rGg77.png)

------
ohazi
I suppose it isn't that much more futile than _normal_ tetris...

------
lesingerouge
A metaphor for life: impossible to win, impossible to lose. Just a game.

Makes me wonder if there's an "easter egg" hidden somewhere.

------
VonGuard
This is the same guy that did Frog Fractions, which if you haven't played it,
is one of the most surprising games ever made about amphibians and scientific
notation. [http://twinbeard.com/frog-fractions](http://twinbeard.com/frog-
fractions)

------
djh_
The pedant in me has to point out that the tetromino sequence is generated
randomly, which is not the correct way to do it.

[http://tetris.wikia.com/wiki/Random_Generator](http://tetris.wikia.com/wiki/Random_Generator)

------
lordsheepy
Well, I enjoyed it, but good tetris mechanics make it an exercise in how long
until you get bored. Does at least make me remember the joy of finishing all
the wonders in the New Tetris for n64 though.

------
tommydiaz
Well...that was one of the darkest puzzlers I've ever played.

------
oneeyedpigeon
Does it stop expanding when you get to the pixel level?

~~~
sp332
According to the comments, it just goes gray and never stops.
[http://i.imgur.com/PQ9Ve.png](http://i.imgur.com/PQ9Ve.png)

------
cardamomo
It strikes me that this might be incredibly useful in inducing a feeling of
frustration in subjects of psychological studies.

------
krallja
I got to a .1 aspect ratio and then decided I'd had enough and it was time to
end the game.

Turns out that the board expands upwards too.

Truly futile.

------
funkyy
Interesting concept and new take on Tetris. I liked it a lot. Keep it good
work!

------
joshvm
Wonderfully dark, the music (March Slav by Tchaikovsky) only makes it better..

------
pawelkomarnicki
Oh this is brilliant, really puts a perspective :)

------
oskarth
Anti claustrophobic.

------
dragontamer
Ehhh... I've played a lot of pointless games before. Can't say that this one
was particularly inspiring, although it tricked me for about 10 minutes
thinking that there was something worthwhile to play here.

------
l0c0b0x
It needs 'something', other than that: Brilliant!

------
sneak
It's 2014. Stop using Flash.

~~~
stevenh
Even today, HTML5 games won't function properly across all modern browsers
without using Flash via soundmanager2.js as a crutch to get around
unacceptably poor audio tag implementations.

In particular, the audio tag implementation in Safari makes pure HTML5 games
range from annoying to unplayable, because there is a completely unavoidable
500 +/\- 1000 ms delay between calling play() and the audio actually playing
through the speakers.

